# calender



## Big John (Dec 20, 2012)

Check out this calender if your dates are not on it pm me...

https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=georgiaarchery@gmail.com&ctz=America/New_York


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 20, 2012)

Good job big John. Saves me the trouble of keeping up with it.  Thanks !


----------



## kzvulc49 (Dec 21, 2012)

Big John, what is a contact phone # for questions concerning the Jan 12 4-H shoot.  I shoot barebow recurve.  thanks.  my E-mail is kzvulc49@aol.com.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like you left us out of the shoot calendar , DS Archery is still around so don't forget us.


----------



## Big John (Dec 22, 2012)

@ Danny thats why I posted so I would not forget someone. @ kzvulc PM sent.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the calender John. I was making one on notebook paper every year. Simplifies it for my simple mind.


----------



## Big John (Dec 31, 2012)

that's what I like to hear!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 31, 2012)

Great job John. Thanks for putting it together. You're great promoter of the sport.


----------



## hoyt44 (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks john


----------



## KillZone (Jan 1, 2013)

Great calendar this helps out alot,  thanx!!!!


----------



## Tadder (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks BIG JOHN this helps alot GREAT JOB , Sam/Mckenzie is ready to get started, HAPPY NEW YEARS MAN. SEE YA ON THE RANGE 2013


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jan 3, 2013)

That rocks, John! As soon as somebody gives me a schedule for 323 Archery, I'll get it to you!


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 3, 2013)

great job big jhon!!!!! thanks!! thats awsome!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 7, 2013)

This should be a sticky.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 7, 2013)

bowanna said:


> This should be a sticky.



Just copy and past it in the other stickies.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 21, 2013)

Bump 
Can someone make this a sticky ?


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for adding us, John!


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey big jhon thx for the time and work you put in.great job and i know everyone appreciates it. we will have to cancel our shoot sat feb 16. We will still have it on feb 17. It will just be a sunday shoot.same time and rules.thx


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 28, 2013)

Bump !     ...Please make sticky


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 29, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Bump !     ...Please make sticky



You can right click on big John's link, copy it and then right click anywhere on your home screen and paste right to your desktop.


----------



## panglin (Feb 13, 2013)

bump


----------

